# Google- Advice for Guys: 4 Tips for Dating Success - Huffington Post



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Advice for Guys: 4 Tips for Dating Success*
*Huffington Post*
You have kidney stones or *irritable bowel syndrome*. Listen up: we all have "stuff" that frustrates or overwhelms us. There is a time and place to share the big stuff of our lives; the first date is not it. We don't know you well enough yet. It feels *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

